# No tengo tanto vagar, o ese vagar.



## Dillon23

I know that the verb vagar means to wander/roam (verb of movement), but It seems to have an additional meaning in Spanish that does not imply an accion but rather a state, is this correct?
In the example that I've provided above is that implying a state?

Regards

S


----------



## chileno

Correct. It means the person does not have much experience.


----------



## Dillon23

The definition given in RAE is; Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo, but the example that they give, which is the one I've posted, I'm finding it hard to find a way of saying it in English.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Dillon23 said:


> The definition given in RAE is; Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo, but the example that they give, which is the one I've posted, I'm finding it hard to find a way of saying it in English.




I think that the most common definition is that with number *2*; the other ones sound strage for me, so they could be litterary forms:

*vagar**2**.* (Del lat. _vagāri_).
* 1.     * intr. Andar por varias partes sin determinación a sitio o lugar, o sin especial detención en ninguno.
* 2.     * intr. Andar por un sitio sin hallar camino o lo que se busca.
* 3.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa: Andar libre y suelta, o sin el orden y disposición que regularmente debe tener.


Saludos


----------



## gotoba

just as chileno said, it could also mean experience, but as for that meaning, I would rather use "bagaje" instead of "vagar" (which I would only use for "wander, roam, idle, do nothing in life).

"no tengo mucho vagaje en el manejo de grupos" - I don't have much experience dealing with groups (students, adults, teenagers)

"lo unico que hace es vagar" he does nothing but idle


----------



## Dillon23

Asi que la frase;  estuve vagando, suena bien? no hace falta anadir un complimento, o es el caso de que se refiere el estado de estar ocioso y no un verbo que indica movimiento? Es que me confunda un poco porque en ingles to wander (vagar) principalmente se refiere al verbo de movimiento y siempre hay que anadir un complimento.


----------



## gotoba

Dillon23 said:


> Asi que la frase;  estuve vagando, suena bien? no hace falta anadir un complimento, o *es el caso de que se refiere el estado de estar ocioso y no un verbo que indica movimiento*? Es que me confunda un poco porque en ingles to wander (vagar) principalmente se refiere al verbo de movimiento y siempre hay que anadir un complimento.



funciona de las 2 formas...

¿Que hiciste ayer? Estuve vagando por el centro comercial. (indica movimiento, walk aimlessly through out the mall)

¿Que hiciste luego de terminar el bachillerato? Nada, solo vagar (estar ocioso, no hacer nada)


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Dillon23 said:


> Asi que la frase;  estuve vagando, suena bien? no hace falta anadir un complimento, o es el caso de que se refiere el estado de estar ocioso y no un verbo que indica movimiento? Es que me confunda un poco porque en ingles to wander (vagar) principalmente se refiere al verbo de movimiento y siempre hay que anadir un complimento.




Estuve vagando. ¿Así, sin más complementos? Es posible, pero lo lógico es añadir algo de contexto. Sólo si el contexto ha quedado muy claro previamente, podrías decir "Estuve vagando":

_-¿Qué hiciste todo el mes pasado en París? ¡No parece ni que hayas mejorado tu francés ni que hayas visto nada en todo ese tiempo!
-Estuve vagando._

Incluso en este caso, hubiera sido mejor añadir algo más:

_-Estuve vagando de un lado para otro/por la ciudad.
_
Saludos


----------



## Dillon23

asi que la frase; 'sali de la biblioteca y estuve vagando'se refiere a la segunda forma, el hecho de que no lleva complimento?


Gracias por tu contestacion


----------



## gotoba

en ese caso, seria mejor agregar un complemento, ya sea: estuve vagando por ahi... por el parque... por la ciudad, etc.


----------



## Dillon23

queria asegurar que en espanol se puede anadir un complimento o no, antes de que subraye la diferencia (que en ingles siempre lleva complemento)

Gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

gotoba said:


> just as chileno said, it could also mean experience, but as for that meaning, I would rather use "vagaje" instead of "vagar" (which I would only use for "wander, roam, idle, do nothing in life).
> 
> "no tengo mucho vagaje en el manejo de grupos" - I don't have much experience dealing with groups (students, adults, teenagers)
> 
> "lo unico que hace es vagar" he does nothing but idle



No tengo mucho *bagaje*, con b:

_bagaje.
(Del fr. bagage, carga, este de bague, y este del gót. *bagga, paquete; cf. al. Biegen).
2. m. Conjunto de conocimientos o noticias de que dispone alguien. Bagaje intelectual, artístico._

Saludos


----------



## gotoba

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No tengo mucho *bagaje*, con b:
> 
> _bagaje.
> (Del fr. bagage, carga, este de bague, y este del gót. *bagga, paquete; cf. al. Biegen).
> 2. m. Conjunto de conocimientos o noticias de que dispone alguien. Bagaje intelectual, artístico._
> 
> Saludos




uuh, tremendo error que cometi, gracias por la correccion la verdad es que rara vez uso esa palabra.


----------



## Lurrezko

gotoba said:


> uuh, tremendo error que cometi, gracias por la correccion la verdad es que rara vez uso esa palabra.



No te preocupes, cosas que pasan. En España creo que no usamos la idea de *vagar* como _estar ocioso (hacer el vago)_, sino como _deambular, andar sin rumbo_, etc, en cuyo caso solemos añadir un complemento (vagar por las calles/por ahí). Lo que no encuentro en ningún diccionario es *vagar* en el sentido de _tener experiencia_. ¿Lo usáis así?

Saludos


----------



## Dillon23

Gracias por la contestacion


----------



## gotoba

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No te preocupes, cosas que pasan. En España creo que no usamos la idea de *vagar* como _estar ocioso (hacer el vago)_, sino como _deambular, andar sin rumbo_, etc, en cuyo caso solemos añadir un complemento (vagar por las calles/por ahí). Lo que no encuentro en ningún diccionario es *vagar* en el sentido de _tener experiencia_. ¿Lo usáis así?
> 
> Saludos


  no, el sentido es el mismo, sino que yo me confundi, o confundi las cosas al haber escrito "bagaje" de forma incorrecta.. vagar aqui es tanto deambular en la calle o "por ahi", como quedarse en la casa y no hacer nada, por que se es un perezoso o "vago"


----------



## chileno

Yo en castellano entiendo si alguien dice:

Anduve vagando por el centro - I was walking aimlessly in downtown

No tengo ese vagar = No he caminado por ese camino - I have not gone down that path yet...- I don't the experience yet

Estoy correcto o incorrecto?


----------



## Lurrezko

chileno said:


> Yo en castellano entiendo si alguien dice:
> 
> Anduve vagando por el centro - I was walking aimlessly in downtown
> 
> No tengo ese vagar = No he caminado por ese camino - I have not gone down that path yet...- I don't the experience yet
> 
> Estoy correcto o incorrecto?



Pues sí, si lo planteas así no te falta razón. Sería un uso metafórico o casi poético, ¿no?


----------



## chileno

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues sí, si lo planteas así no te falta razón. Sería un uso metafórico o casi poético, ¿no?



Correcto. Me pregunto que tenía en mente nuestro amigo dillon23.


----------



## Dillon23

Hola Chileno

La frase viene de la pagina de web, www.rae.es; Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo. _No tengo tanto vagar, o ese vagar._


----------



## capitas

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No te preocupes, cosas que pasan. En España creo que no usamos la idea de *vagar* como _estar ocioso (hacer el vago)_, sino como _deambular, andar sin rumbo_, etc, en cuyo caso solemos añadir un complemento (vagar por las calles/por ahí). Lo que no encuentro en ningún diccionario es *vagar* en el sentido de _tener experiencia_. ¿Lo usáis así?
> 
> Saludos



Vagar por ahí/por las calles/Vagar sin rumbo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Dillon23 said:


> Hola Chileno
> 
> La frase viene de la pagina de web, www.rae.es; Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo. _No tengo tanto vagar, o ese vagar._



Pues tienes razón:

_vagar3.
(De vagar1).
1. m. Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo. No tengo tanto vagar, o ese vagar._

En mi zona no se entendería, desde luego.


----------



## Csalrais

Vista la definición, ¿sería sinónimo de tiempo libre?

Esa acepción es desconocida por aquí, según mi experiencia.


----------



## capitas

Dillon23 said:


> Hola Chileno
> 
> La frase viene de la pagina de web, www.rae.es; Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo. _No tengo tanto vagar, o ese vagar._


As Lurrezco and Chileno said before, I had never heard that usage of "vagar" before.


----------



## duvija

Dillon23 said:


> Hola Chileno
> 
> La frase viene de la pagina de web, www.rae.es; Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo. _No tengo tanto vagar, o ese vagar._


 

Primera vez que lo veo escrito con ese sentido. Si alguien me dijera "no tengo tanto vagar", me iría a lavar las orejas, por las dudas...


----------



## Dillon23

Bueno, entonces no voy a preocuparme mas sobre el tema!

Gracias a todos por contestarme ;-)


----------



## chileno

Dillon23 said:


> Hola Chileno
> 
> La frase viene de la pagina de web, www.rae.es; Tiempo desocupado que permite hacer algo. _No tengo tanto vagar, o ese vagar._



Ah!

Made up phrase on your own!  

Nosotros no la usamos así.

En ese caso yo lo entiendo como "tiempo de ocio"


----------



## Dillon23

No, I didn't make up the phrase , it comes from the web.


----------



## chileno

Dillon23 said:


> No, I didn't make up the phrase , it comes from the web.



Ah, then I would take it as "experience" then.


----------

